# Deck rebuild... cost??? (example given)



## dwoodwo1 (Apr 15, 2011)

First post- I would like to have something 99% similar to the below built. I dont have a clue what my cost will be for a contractor to do this work - and if I am way off I dont want to waste any time getting a quote.







I apologize if I am posting this in the wrong forum, but would it be possible to have this done for ~$5000?

Thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 15, 2011)

Your selecting pic didn't show up, try attaching a pic from your computer by selecting "attachments" on the area under where the submit button is below.

...and welcome to House Repair Talk.


----------



## dwoodwo1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tip... I had a feeling that might happen - and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 15, 2011)

That deck around here is 25,000.
A 5000 catagory is usually a 14 to 16 foot basic straight out deck. 
Sorry, and
Welcome


----------



## dwoodwo1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Kinda what I figured, but never hurts to ask. Thanks for the response!


----------



## MegaMagma39 (Apr 15, 2011)

$25,000 in Connecticut?? WOW! The price would probably be less than that in GA, but you may have to do much of it yourself in order to keep it around $5K. It is such a beautiful deck...


----------



## joecaption (Apr 16, 2011)

You could not even buy the materials to match that one for $5,000.


----------



## 4Clover (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone live near him that loves working for fun? lol. Man if I was rich I'd spend time traveling the country and paying parts of peoples home improvement projects if I got to help with construction and design. ^.^ Oh, and welcome!


----------



## dwoodwo1 (Apr 18, 2011)

I knew 5k was in the pretty low range, but I did not know that it was that low. Looks like that new deck would cost significantly more than my kitchen renovation - and we did not go cheap on that. 

I enjoy doing that type of project by myself, but its really an issue of time. Looks like I dont have much of a choice. I will probably be back on here to ask some questions about how to proceed with a DIY solution one I recover from tax season.


----------



## cindygiggs (Jul 30, 2011)

That's deck is awesome! I would say about $15K!


----------



## BrianKiernan (Jul 30, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> That deck around here is 25,000.
> A 5000 catagory is usually a 14 to 16 foot basic straight out deck.
> Sorry, and
> Welcome



This sounds right on to me.

And if you went composite with vinyl rails try $35,000

Material cost on decks can get out of control real quick, their are many hidden cost like all the metal fasteners required by code, copper flashing, hidden fasteners, concrete piers.

Stairs are also a huge expense depending on the size of the stairs


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd pay 10-15K around here for a deck like that. Luckily, my new place came with a pretty new deck. Nothing like that of course, it's beautiful!


----------



## suavenicco (Aug 6, 2011)

$25,000 for that deck?!?! Where do you live?


----------



## RocLok (Aug 7, 2011)

The decking material seems to be Brazilian Walnut AKA IPE, it is a more expensive material but long lasting, hard wearing and it does not splinter much because it is so dense.  It is very dense so it will dull blades faster. 

The railing has a IPE cap and the rails look like painted wood based on the attachment method at the bottom.  The lower section looks to be about 40 boards wide which is about 20&#8217; so I would guesstimate the SF to be 800-1000 sf maybe larger.  

The rail cap costs about $7 per foot, the decking is about $6-10 per foot depending on thickness, the supports would be centered on 24&#8221; so you have at least 20 supports maybe $20+ each, rim supports, railing, screws etc

Materials cost;
Maybe $3-5K for the railing
Maybe $12-15K for the decking
Maybe $1-2K in supports
About $100 in screws
Maybe $500 in stain (stain for IPE is expensive)
Now if you want someone to install it for you double the material cost and add a bit because of the complex installation (on angle)

That comes to about $50K for a deck about 20&#8217;X40&#8217; much of that is because of the material choice IPE is not cheap but beautiful and that is a HUGE deck.

If you really are looking to do a project like that you may be well served trying to find a wholesaler who can sell the decking etc to you for a discount because of the huge quantity, then hire someone to assist you or to install the deck, someone may be willing to do it for $5-10 per SF instead of the $30+ per SF in the above idea.  Or you can use cedar which is an amazing choice for decks and stain it to give you the look of this deck for MUCH less.

The other point is that the arbor over the deck could cost you a good chunk as well.

It is sickening how fast a deck can become super expensive.  I am working on a 12 X 20 deck now, just cedar and simple it came to about $5K, materials about half that.  It was just the decking not the supports.

Good luck on your project, deals can be found if you try hard enough.

-Ryan


----------



## UhOhChongo (Aug 9, 2011)

$5000......maybe if you did it yourself and got cheaper wood.  I'd say you're looking at between $18-22K for the deck as shown.  Maybe a tad cheaper if done during the Winter.


----------



## RocLok (Aug 9, 2011)

Like I said the $5k was cedar and a smaller one level deck.  Much simpler


----------



## SnellExperts (Aug 9, 2011)

wow 25,000 for a deck???? I never knew decks could be that expensive!! Where does that cost come from, labor or materials?


----------



## RocLok (Aug 12, 2011)

As illustrated in my post, it is both, but the size of that deck and the material choice play into it alot.


----------

